# Milling Text Using MACH3



## papermaker (Sep 3, 2013)

Out in the garage playing with the milling machine and was trying some text. I cut some letters and noticed that they were backwards. Should the "mirror" box be highlited or not to have the letters come out correctly.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 3, 2013)

Just a sidestep on your thread - What software are you using to prepare the text for Mach3? I don't think D2NC is up to the task.


----------



## DMS (Sep 3, 2013)

Have you milled anything else? The reason I ask is... are you sure that one of the axes is not backwards? If it looks right on the screen, but backwards on the part, you probably have one of your axes reversed.


----------



## papermaker (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm using the Text Wizard on Mach 3. I'm still getting use to looking at the cuts in the mills prospective. If that makes sense. Why I ask about the "mirror" button is if you take the part and hold it up to the a mirror it looks normal.
I purchased BobCad-Cam software to design parts and I'm still learning what it can do.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks, Papermaker. I've never tried the Wizards. I ran down to the CNC computer and typed up a test text, set font, height, spacing, feed rate, etc., and saved the settings. I found the Write button and generated the G-code, but after it drilled down to the specified -0.1", it didn't go anywhere. That's when I noticed that all of the coordinates are '0'.

A bit more playing around and I got a usable G-code. I had a 3/16" endmill in the chuck, so I went with that. Obviously, the Wizard is set up for a 1/8" bit. The scrap I used has a woodgrain coating, probably vinyl, so there was a lot of fuzz left. I had selected a 1" font height, so the oversized bit left it at 1 3/16" high. My spacing was 50%, a tad close together. A very interesting exercise.

Now to the part that helps you. I didn't turn the Mirror function on and it worked properly. DMS is likely on the right track. Have you used your CNC setup before? I had to sort out directions on at least one axis when I first started out.

I hope this helps you out. And again, thanks for pointing out the Wizards to me. Whole new set of tools to play with.


----------

